# Yard ladder



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok...need some help on yard ladder where to place switches DPDT and colored led's for my yard ladder. I plan to use tortise switches. Here are 2 pics..one of overall layout and one of just the ladder.









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure I understand your issue. The track layout doesn't have anything to do with where you put the switch controls and indicator lights. Your switches and LEDs can be placed on the fascia, appropriately labeled, or on a track diagram as in a dispatcher's panel.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If your question refers to your yard control panel,
I would place the DPDT switches in each yard track
at the turnout. LEDs between switch and turnout.
It seems to me, that would reduce the likelyhood
of throwing the wrong points. (that's easy to do
if the switch location is not clear)

Since you are using Tortoise motors you wouldn't
be able to use the Diode matrix turnout controls
that I prefer. You have a simple normally open push
button in each yard spur. Push the destination track
button and all other turnouts align for clear route to it.
Works with twin coil motors, tho. Using that system
you don't need LED panel lights. Sounds complicated.
It isn't. Easy to wire.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Also, if you haven't yet purchased the Tortoises, you might want to look into servo-based solutions. Both Tam Valley Depot (my preference) and Walthers have systems that are almost plug and play.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not sure I understand your issue. The track layout doesn't have anything to do with where you put the switch controls and indicator lights. Your switches and LEDs can be placed on the fascia, appropriately labeled, or on a track diagram as in a dispatcher's panel.


I guess not explaining myself clearing...I am not sure where the placement of the switches and led's go..switches go right in the crotch of the turnouts? The led's on the track ? Of course talking about the yard ladder panel on the facade...

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would place the switches at the start of the moveable point and the LED's at the start of each leg once clear of the frog.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I would place the switches at the start of the moveable point and the LED's at the start of each leg once clear of the frog.


Thanks! Noobie here and sometimes feel goofy asking what others might think as an easy question. Thanks again and Merry Christmas!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tommy24a said:


> Thanks! Noobie here and sometimes feel goofy asking what others might think as an easy question. Thanks again and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Not to worry -- there ae no stupid questions. The most common problem with newcomers, IMO, is that they overthink things and make it harder than it needs to be.

If you're happy with MichaelE's answer, OK. I'm still not sure what you're trying to achieve. By "switch", I'm guessing you mean the button or switch that will tell the turnout motor tp actually move the points. And you're thinking that you actually want these switches physically on the layout, right next to the turnout that they operate? While this is, of course, a possibility, most people would want to avoid having to stick their large 1:1 scale fingers into a yard ladder to hit that switch. The possibility of an errant finger, hand, sleeve, etc. knocking something over or derailing it is pretty huge. For this reason, most modelers locate the activation switch and the indicator lights at a remote location, either at the edge of the layout (the fascia) or at a more distant location on a dispatchers panel with a track diagram. Here is an example of such a panel made by my 12 year old son:


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not to worry -- there ae no stupid questions. The most common problem with newcomers, IMO, is that they overthink things and make it harder than it needs to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The panel is exactly what I mean...! Was not sure where to mount the switches and led's on the panel that I will make. But it seems that I mount the switch right at the connection point and the led's on the legs so to speak. Thanks!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you could mount it anywhere. For me, it just makes the most sense to mount the button where the turnout would be, and have the indicator light actually on the leg in question. But it's not WRONG to do it however you prefer, as long as it makes sense to you.


----------

